# sandbox gcc e diversi altri falliscono la compilazione

## marziods

Alcuni giorni fa volevo modificare grub da riga di comando... do il comando 

```
#grub
```

e di risposta ottengo 

```
-bash: /sbin/grub: No such file or directory
```

allora provo a ricompilare grub... risultato: errore 

```
emerge --info =sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10
```

mi da come risultato 

```
Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_5800+-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 21 Apr 2011 06:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ rsync://gentoo.lagis.at/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.lagis.at/ ftp://gentoo.lagis.at/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ rsync://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.wetzlmayr.com/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.ipv6.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.ipv6.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aiglx alsa amd64 asf beagle berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd evo exif fam firefox flac flash fortran gd gdbm gdu gif glitz gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk iconv icu java jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses new-login nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl php png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline samba sdl session slp spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification startupnotification static-libs svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10 was built with the following:

USE="(multilib) ncurses -custom-cflags -netboot -static"

CFLAGS=""
```

a questo punto vedendo che anche sandbox mi dava lo stesso problema provo a disinstallarlo e riemergerlo... ovvio il risultato!

per curiosità provo a ricompilare gcc ... fallisce anche questo!

qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento che mi eviti la ricostruzione di tutto il sistema?

di seguito l'attuale make.conf 

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

XUSE="truetype X new-login xv xulrunner xcb opengl aiglx gpm "

IMAGEUSE="jpeg gif tiff png svg pdf"

MEDIAUSE="java alsa mad vidix asf win32codecs dvd mp4 aac x264 xvid nsplugin mp3 real gstreamer cdr dvdr esd xine ogg icu flash"

GENERAL="bzip2 symlink sqlite spell xml gd static-libs"

SYSTEM="hal fam dbus mmx sse sse2 gtk" 

#device-mapper gnutls ncurses multilib"

NOTUSE="-arts -qt4 -ipv6"

KDEUSE="-kde -qt3"

GNOMEUSE="gtk cairo glitz gnome firefox eds startupnotification pdf pango udev" 

OSX="beagle mono"

WIN="ntfs"

STAMPA="samba slp ppds nls php"

#aoss threads intel noveau

USE="${WIN} ${OSX} ${NOTUSE} ${SYSTEM} ${GENERAL} ${IMAGEUSE} ${XUSE} ${KDEUSE} ${MEDIAUSE} ${GNOMEUSE} ${STAMPA}"

#VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" 

LINGUAS="it"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ rsync://gentoo.lagis.at/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.lagis.at/ ftp://gentoo.lagis.at/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ rsync://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.wetzlmayr.com/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.ipv6.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.ipv6.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

```

Grazie e buona Pasqua a tutti!   :Smile: 

----------

## ago

ma emerge --info ti da informazioni O.o'

Devi usare emerge -v ( modalità verbosa )

----------

## djinnZ

Puoi solo reinstallare gcc e gli altri pacchetti danneggiati.

leggi qui o ti trovi un repository di binari.

Forse un motivo per non aver mai completato il post ci sarà...

oppure hai rimosso il python 2.6 senza le precauzioni del caso.

se eselect, cgg-config & C funzionano ancora prova anche a reimpostare possibile che hai rimosso qualche slot senza rempostare gcc, binutils o che cavolo ne so.

lo so che sono particolarmente acido sotto le feste ma chissenefrega

----------

## marziods

purtroppo la configurazione si è autodistrutta... attualmente ho ripristinato con una che comunque non funziona ed ha gli stessi problemi... di fatto disinstallando grub non mi permette di riemergerlo! 

attualmente sto facendo 

```
python-updater
```

ti allego il file emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_5800+-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 21 Apr 2011 12:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ rsync://gentoo.lagis.at/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.lagis.at/ ftp://gentoo.lagis.at/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ rsync://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.wetzlmayr.com/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.ipv6.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.ipv6.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aiglx alsa amd64 aoss asf beagle berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd evo exif fam firefox flac flash fortran gd gdbm gdu gif glitz gnome gnome-keyring gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk iconv icu java jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses new-login nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl php png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline samba sdl session slp spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification startupnotification static-libs svg symlink sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa intel nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Grazie

----------

## k01

 *marziods wrote:*   

> allora provo a ricompilare grub... risultato: errore

 

ok, ma che errore? io non lo vedo da nessuna parte...

 *marziods wrote:*   

> a questo punto vedendo che anche sandbox mi dava lo stesso problema provo a disinstallarlo e riemergerlo... ovvio il risultato

 

ovvero???

 *marziods wrote:*   

> per curiosità provo a ricompilare gcc ... fallisce anche questo!

 

con quale errore??

te l'ha scritto anche ago di postare l'output di emerge -v pacchetto per avere l'errore preciso

----------

## marziods

in effetti non ho pubblicato l'errore e fino a domani non potrò pubblicare nulla; ma quali elementi possono ritornare utili al debug del problema? - una spece di lista della spesa -   :Wink:   :Wink: 

grazie

----------

## djinnZ

 *marziods wrote:*   

> dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"
> 
> SYNC="rsync://rsync3.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

 ribadendo quanto sopra... già che ti trovi correggi

Riselezionare tutti gli slot, reinstallare python 2.6 e gcc lanciare python-updater e revdep rebuild etc.

----------

## marziods

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *marziods wrote:*   dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"
> 
> SYNC="rsync://rsync3.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" ribadendo quanto sopra... già che ti trovi correggi
> ...

 

Scusami, ma per me quanto sopra appare criptico... cosa intendi per riselezionare tutti gli slot? 

inoltre non ho ben capito cosa correggere, per python devo reinstallare la versione 2.6, le cflags le porto a -march=k8-sse3 -o2 -pipe come suggerito   nel wiki  oppure devo cambiare altro? Rsync meglio puntarlo ad un indirizzo generico?

appena posso proverò ad andare sulla macchina e dare un emerge -v --info ... scusate se l'avevo omesso!  :Embarassed: 

Ecco il link pastebin di  emerge --info -v 

grazie ancora

----------

## ago

 *marziods wrote:*   

> appena posso proverò ad andare sulla macchina e dare un emerge -v --info ... scusate se l'ho ommesso! 

 

Non so se i post scritti da altri sono poco comprensibili. DEVI RIPORTARE I LOG DEL/DEI PROGRAMMA/I CHE FALLISCONO LA COMPILAZIONE/INSTALLAZIONE in questo modo riusciamo a capire perché

----------

## marziods

per i log intendevi questi?

grazie di nuovo

----------

## ago

Guarda io non so più come spiegartelo  :Very Happy: 

Tu tenti di emergere qualcosa e non riesci, ma ci puoi dire cosa vedi dopo che tenti di emergere qualcosa? qual'è l'output??

Un esempio lo trovi qui

P.S. cambia l'hostname   :Cool: 

----------

## marziods

...   :Rolling Eyes:   tra le varie cose ho omesso proprio l'output finale... credevo di averlo inserito! ecco perchè non capivo...  :Very Happy: 

100 frustate...

purtroppo ora sono via, metto in stby il post per qualche giorno...

buona Pasqua a tutti!

Marzio

----------

## djinnZ

Sono sempre più stanco e scocciato (non c'entri tu ma uno stato sempre più ladro ed incompetente però ne paghi le conseguenze in ogni caso) ma stando a quello che hai riportato mi pare di capire che hai rimosso dei pacchetti critici tra i quali il python 2.6 senza lanciare python-updater quindi l'unica soluzione è ripristinare il python 2.6, riselezionare gcc e binutils (gcc-config ed eselect), lanciare python-updater, lanciare revdep-rebuild e dovrebbe tornare a posto.

Stando a quel poco che hai riportato la mancanza del python è evidente, per gcc e binutils lo deduco dal fatto che non capisci di cosa sto parlando quando ti dico di usare eselect.

Inutile dire che python updater fallisce senza la giusta versione non ancora installata.

Questo è quello che mi suggerisce l'esperienza e quel poco di conoscenza del sistema che ho.

Se ti aspetti che ti scrivo l'elenco completo dei comandi stai fresco, ovviamente.

----------

## ago

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> quindi l'unica soluzione è ripristinare il python 2.6, riselezionare gcc e binutils (gcc-config ed eselect), lanciare python-updater, lanciare revdep-rebuild e dovrebbe tornare a posto.

 

Affatto, se ha rimosso python2.6 basta selezionare il 2.7 con eselect e lanciare python-updater, tutto andrà a posto

----------

## marziods

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Sono sempre più stanco e scocciato (non c'entri tu ma uno stato sempre più ladro ed incompetente però ne paghi le conseguenze in ogni caso) ma stando a quello che hai riportato mi pare di capire che hai rimosso dei pacchetti critici tra i quali il python 2.6 senza lanciare python-updater 

 

no esisteva già un problema prima dell'aggiornamento a python 2.7 (di fatto alcune cose dopo si sono sistemate)

 *Quote:*   

> quindi l'unica soluzione è ripristinare il python 2.6, riselezionare gcc e binutils (gcc-config ed eselect), lanciare python-updater, lanciare revdep-rebuild e dovrebbe tornare a posto.

 

ci proverò...

 *Quote:*   

> Stando a quel poco che hai riportato la mancanza del python è evidente, per gcc e binutils lo deduco dal fatto che non capisci di cosa sto parlando quando ti dico di usare eselect.

 

bene, io chiamavo selezionare la versione - ora ho capito che signifiva selezionare lo slot - grazie mi mancafa la forma  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se ti aspetti che ti scrivo l'elenco completo dei comandi stai fresco, ovviamente.

 

inutile sottolineare l'inutilità di questa ultima frase (come la prima d'altronde) comunque grazie, anche dalla tua risposta ho raccolto informazioni utili!

appena ritorno su quella macchina provvedero a tentare di risolvere i problemi. 

NB: su 7 macchine di diversa architettura quella è l'unica che mi ha dato problemi del genere.

 *ago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Affatto, se ha rimosso python2.6 basta selezionare il 2.7 con eselect e lanciare python-updater, tutto andrà a posto

 

Fatto ma inutilmente... lunedi sarò in postazione

----------

## marziods

eccomi qui:

```
gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.5 *
```

```
eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7 *

  [2]   python3.1

```

output di python-updater

output di revdep-rebuild

output di emerge -DuNavt world

output di emerge sandbox

output di emerge gcc

se serve altro... Grazie 

Marzio

----------

## djinnZ

```
#

checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5/work/build/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/32/libgcc':

#

configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.

#

If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.

#

See `config.log' for more details.
```

beh non lascia spazio a molti dubbi, in qualche modo hai scassato il gcc (od anche le binutils sono sempre cauto nell'escluderle) o c'è un serio problema hardware (se per caso è una MB Abit KU8 buttala e farai risparmiare tempo a me che ti risponmdo ed a te che chiedi) e l'lultima volta che lo hai ricompilato si è scassato da solo.

Suppongo che alla fine 

```
gcc-config -f 1 ; env-update ; source /etc/profile
```

 lo hai lanciato e quindi il problema va risolto nel modo brutale.

```
quickpkg --include-config=y --include-unmodified-config=y <pacchetto>

emerge -1OK <pacchetto>
```

Come per python, o ti cerchi un repository di binari oppure ti scarichi lo stage 3 e ti crei il pacchetto binario da li, (fai una copia di quello che hai attualmente installato sempre con quickpkg) e provi a rimpiazzare il gcc.

Bada che stai violentando il sistema quindi agisci con cautela.

... e contralla che PATH sia correttamente impostato (non si sa mai).

NB: Non ho detto di rispristinare del tutto il python 2.6 ma solo di rimetterlo sul disco (eselect va ri-laciato solo per esser sicuri che il 2.7 sia stato correttamente impostato). Tanto è facile procurarsene una copia.

Lo so che sono sciatto (almeno oggi ho sottomano la mia gentoo box) ma il cordoglio per i tristi eventi degli ultimi giorni (in particolare dell'altroieri) mi rende svogliato (ma ti trovi sempre il giorno sbagliato per chiedere?)  :Laughing: 

PS: Tutto quel che scrivo va letto con un minimo di umorismo (se uno mette nella signature "il riso abbonda sulla bocca degli stolti ma è da malati esser sempre seri" ... )  :Confused: 

----------

## marziods

 *Quote:*   

> Come per python, o ti cerchi un repository di binari oppure ti scarichi lo stage 3 e ti crei il pacchetto binario da li, (fai una copia di quello che hai attualmente installato sempre con quickpkg) e provi a rimpiazzare il gcc.
> 
> 

 

ora mi puoi insultare...   :Embarassed: 

come faccio a creare un binario partendo dallo stage3? lo scarico, lo scompatto... e poi? ho provato a googlare un po ma non ho ben capito dove cercare i binary gia compilati...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ago

 *marziods wrote:*   

> come faccio a creare un binario partendo dallo stage3? lo scarico, lo scompatto... e poi? ho provato a googlare un po ma non ho ben capito dove cercare i binary gia compilati...
> 
> 

 

Attenzione =) puoi scaricare il binario. Prova con:

```
PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/amd64" emerge -avgk gcc
```

----------

## djinnZ

 *marziods wrote:*   

> ora mi puoi insultare...  
> 
> come faccio a creare un binario partendo dallo stage3? lo scarico, lo scompatto... e poi? ho provato a googlare un po ma non ho ben capito dove cercare i binary gia compilati...
> 
> 

 scompatti lo stage 3 da qualche parte, chroot, e ... *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> quickpkg --include-config=y --include-unmodified-config=y <pacchetto>
> ```
> ...

  ... o vai su tinderbox ... o te li prendi da un'altra macchina tua ...

ovviamente un emerge -avgk non farà altro che danni, devi aggirare le dipendenze, quindi prima -1OK (o -1OGK/-1OgK se usi il repository remoto) e subito dopo -1Nu per ricompilarlo, se dopo la ricompilazione non funziona mi sa che c'è un serio problema a livello hardware.

Ma prima di far danni (lo so ma l'arteriosclerosi è galoppante, dovevo ricordarmene prima) sei sicuro che le opzioni per il gcc siano valide?

```
. /etc/make.conf

echo "" | gcc $CFLAGS -o /tmp/tmp.o -v -E -
```

Tanto per esser certi che non sia il classico -02 al posto di -O2 o se la tua versione del compilatore supporta o meno -march=k8-sse3 (sul mio 4.4.5-hardened funziona ed è l'ottimizazione che uso per il portatile ma non si sa mai) o lo hai scritto male.

-pipe se compili in ram è una autentica idiozia, in generale la documentazione è un tantino datata, perchè non è questa gran cosa; me ne ero dimenticato (sempre l'arteriosclerosi).

Fai sapere come è andata.

----------

## marziods

alla fine nessuna soluzione ha funzionato... ma non demordo... ho partizionato reinstallato ma mantenuta la parte bacata...

se entro in chroot non riesco comunque a compilare gcc... si blocca! se compilavo da chroot mi riproduceva lo stesso errore... questo mi fa pensare che sia il compilatore... ma se la stessa cosa la faccio dal sistema funzionante si pianta lo stesso con gli stessi errori... è normale?

----------

## djinnZ

non ho capito, ripeti con più ordine: dal sistema funzionante in chroot? o hai reinstallato e non riesci a ricompilare direttamente nel nuovo sistema?

----------

## marziods

ok scusami...

al momento la macchina ha due sistemi uno ex novo e l'altro bacato  :Razz: 

dunque ho fatto una nuova installazione da zero su una nuova partizione e il sistema è ok.

precedentemente ho tentato di fare un'installazione sulla nuova partizione dal sistema bacato ma questa aveva dato gli stessi problemi.

se dalla nuova (perfetta) faccio chroot dentro la bacata ottengo sempre lo stesso errore... non riesco a ricompilare

----------

## flocchini

eh certo se fai chroot finisci nel sistema vecchio con tutti i problemi del caso: devi creare il binario nel sistema nuovo, poi sposti il pacchetto nei distfiles della vecchia installazione e po da li' cerchi di installarlo (non dovendolo compilare)

e dia cosi' con tutti i pacchetti critici mancanti

----------

## Onip

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> poi sposti il pacchetto nei distfiles della vecchia installazione

 

I pacchetti binari non vanno in distifiles ma in /usr/portage/package/cat-egoria/pacchetto-versione.ext . Se li crei con quickpkg comunque lo vedi.

----------

## djinnZ

 *marziods wrote:*   

> tentato di fare un'installazione sulla nuova partizione dal sistema bacato

 ok allora è chiaro che sul bacato libc e gcc erano in malora (sono le uniche cose oltre al kernel che possono interferire con il funzionamento del chroot).

Tanto per star tranquilli però vedrei di recuperare chkrootkit e lanciarlo sulla bacata, mi puzza un poco.

----------

## flocchini

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I pacchetti binari non vanno in distifiles ma in /usr/portage/package/cat-egoria/pacchetto-versione.ext . Se li crei con quickpkg comunque lo vedi.

 

ok sono decisamente arrugginito  :Very Happy: 

@marziods cmq mi sa che con tutto il tempo che stai buttando era piu' agevole ripartire da zero e migrare le config che ti servivano. ok che non siano su quell'altro SO ma l'accanimento terapeutico resta cmq una perdita di tempo utile solo a scopo didattico  :Wink: 

----------

